# Help with plant ID



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

I found a small bit of this plant floating a couple of months ago.
Look at the first two pictures here:
http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc2/cbwmn/AQUARIUMS/

Now it's growing fairly fast.
It looks like a moss to me.
I now have it weighted down with plant anchors to see if it'll root in the substrate.
Thanks
Charles


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi cbwmn,

I assume you are referring to one of the several plants in the first two pictures of your album? A close up shot might help the identification process as well.


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

cbwmn said:


> It looks like a moss to me.


Are you referring to the low lying mats? It looks like _Riccia fluitans_. If it is, it will not form any roots.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Unfortunately the pics get fuzzy close up.
The two clumps at the front left are the same plant, one was anchored a couple of days earlier.
The biggest one is from about 3", the other is 6".

Look at the first four pictures here:
http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc2/cbwmn/AQUARIUMS/
Double click on an image and it gets larger.
Thank you
Charles


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nymsley said:


> Are you referring to the low lying mats? It looks like _Riccia fluitans_. If it is, it will not form any roots.


Yes, I have plant weights on them now to hold them down.
Thanks
Charles


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like Riccia to me, too. There are ways to tie it onto rocks or driftwood, but it does not form roots to cling to anything. 

Mine grows on the outlet of certain filters. These are HOB filters, and the Riccia is growing on the sides of where the water flows out. Sort of like ferns that grow on the rocks around a water fall. High humidity, but emersed.


----------

